

Android G2 Hands On: Close to Perfection - releasedatez
http://i.gizmodo.com/5154984/android-g2-hands-on-close-to-perfection

======
jncraton
Here's a summary:

\- The screen is still smaller than the iPhone

\- It has a software keyboard, but due to the smaller screen size, it is
somewhat cramped

\- Each key press creates a popup on the other side of the keyboard showing
what you typed, which is somewhat annoying

\- It is much smaller than the G1, but still not as small as the iPhone

~~~
releasedatez
It's lighter than iPhone... :)

~~~
Zev
That might not necessarily be a good thing.

------
alexandros
Not the article I needed to see the moment I finished ordering my G1 but the
bad keyboard review makes me feel slightly better. Nevertheless, go Android!

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Considering that, IIRC, the G2 will only be available over seas in Europe, I
don't see how you should be feeling bad at all. Not to mention that the G1's
sliding keyboard is really nice to use, far better than any on-screen keyboard
you could possibly get, and will never take up your screen space to boot. And
to top it off, the G1 should be receiving the updates from the Cupcake branch
anyways, meaning that with the G1, not only will you have the bigger screen
and better keyboard, but you'll have all the saftware benefits of the G2.

~~~
alexandros
What is overseas for you might not be overseas for me :) I am glad to hear the
other points though. I did not know that it had a smaller screen.

------
unalone
I'll wait to see the Ars review - Gizmodo is a bit lightweight when it comes
to tech reviews - but good news and glad to see Google's bringing some
competition from a different perspective than Apple. Those buttons look
awfully skimpy to me, though.

------
yan
s/Perfection/iPhone/

~~~
nailer
You seem to have forgotten to provide supporting arguments.

Compared to my wife's G1, my iPhone lacks:

* Turn by turn navigation

* One tap calling, thanks to the ability to put contacts as links on the home screen

* Friend location alerts due to background apps.

* The ability to put photoas as widgets on the home screen. Not a big one for me, but my wife likes to use it for our wedding pics.

------
tlrobinson
_"Having a smaller screen allows us to have a narrower device"_

Well, that's one way to look at it.

~~~
davidw
Not everyone wants a phone just like an iPhone. That's one of the things I
hope drives Android's success - the fact that it's possible to retarget it for
different sectors/niches/whatever...

